# Dry Creek Road conditions?



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

Anyone out there know the conditions of Dry Creek Road (south/southeast of Mosier) for road biking? I hear the 2-3 miles of gravel/hard pack dirt is fine for road bikes (23c tires) and is a nice climbing route that avoids @ 6 miles of Sevenmile Hill Road.

I'd like to include Dry Creek Road with a Hood River/Mosier Tunnels/Dry Creek/The Dalles/Cherry Heights/Rowena Loop ride on Memorial Day-60 miles/6000-7000 feet. 9am roll out from the Full Sail Ale parking lot.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't know of your specific area but I can tell you that hard packed gravel is just fine for road tires, as you suspect. Any hills though and you will want to stay seated for most of them, or climb very smoothly so as not to slip your rear tire. Other than that, they are great. Stay in front....


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I live in HR, rode it last weekend, and it is in most excellent condition. It's not any shorter than the section of State/7 Mile Rd that it avoids, but it's a nice steady grade, rather than stair-stepped. The top two miles is hardpacked dirt/pea gravel with minimal washboard and minimal dust, right now. I would recommend that climb over the pavement except when wet or very dry, or if they've just re-gravelled. We always descend on the pavement, though. We ride the route you describe all the time. Enjoy!


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

Thanks fallzboater. 

Any other smooth gravel roads that you would recommend between Moiser and Hood River? Is Husky Road and Old Dalles Dr do-able routes for 23c equipped bikes between Mosier and Panorama Point/Hwy 35?


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

OffRoadRoadie said:


> Any other smooth gravel roads that you would recommend between Moiser and Hood River? Is Husky Road and Old Dalles Dr do-able routes for 23c equipped bikes between Mosier and Panorama Point/Hwy 35?


A buddy just rode Husky and Old The Dalles on his 29er hardtail with slicks. He says the surface (gravel on Huskey, OTD is paved) is good, but it's got a couple of steep enough gravel pitches that he would not recommend climbing it with road gearing (we ride a 39/26 low gear), or descending it on a road bike. It would be fun on a cross bike. If you're looking for a challenge, go for it, but we always do the tunnels.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Across the bridge, either at the Dalles or HR and east of the 197 road is Dalles Mountain road, crosses.....Dalles Mountain, of course. Ends up near Centerville...A long scenic gravel road suitable to ride on a big tire road bike or cross bike....Nice climb, about 2000' of gain. Remote. You could make a loop from Lyle, Dalles Mt. back via Lyle-Centerville road or cut over to Horseshoe Bend road, another gravel climb that ends up on the Klickitat River road back to Lyle...

Many many options if you don't mind some unpavement...and many more fully paved ones around here...Live myself near Lyle.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Did you ride? The forecast was pretty bad for Monday, and it rained earlier, but my wife and I test rode a couple of bikes for her between HR and Rowena Crest starting at 10 and were on mostly dry roads. Later in the afternoon was great.


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

Oh man, sorry about the late reply. I rode it solo a few days after your reply. Sweet climb, nice hard pack dirt with few sections of pea gravel.....baby stroller conditions for 85%.
Looking to do Mosier tunnels, Dry Creek, Browns Creek, Skyline, Threemile, Dry Hollow, Sorrois Park (The Dalles) then back via Rowena Loops and the Tunnels-70 miles/5500 with optional loop up Steel and Pleasant Ridge (Cherry Blossom Stage roads) Oct 23 or the 24 depending on weather.
PM me if you're interested in riding with us.:thumbsup:


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

*Dry Creek Road conditions for 4/10/11?*

Anyone out there know the conditions of Dry Creek Road (south/southeast of Mosier) for road biking after our wet winter? Has the county done any grading this spring or is it nice and smooth from the car traffic?
I'd like to include Dry Creek Road with a Hood River/Mosier Tunnels/Dry Creek/The Dalles/Cherry of a Ride Loop ride this weekend (4/10/11). 85 miles/6900 feet.
9am roll out from the Full Sail Ale parking lot. [/QUOTE]


----------



## northwest (Sep 16, 2005)

Oops too late I guess. Anyway to answer your question. Dry Creek is in good shape. Packed dirt, with very little gravel.


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

northwest said:


> Oops too late I guess. Anyway to answer your question. Dry Creek is in good shape. Packed dirt, with very little gravel.


Thanks.
Yep, pretty much hardpacked dirt with light gravel in two or three sections on 4/10/11. Makes for nice loop from Hood River when you do it in-conjunction with the Cherry Of A Ride (60 or 80 miler option). :thumbsup: We spotted a bobcat near the top.


----------

